# Calendar girls



## flecheOR

You gals ever thought of putting together a calendar to sell of all archery babes.

Doesn`t have to be like the movie calendar girls


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

It starts again.....HEHE :wink:


----------



## yoda4x4

We AT guys have practically begged, borrowed, and pleaded to get the AT hotties to produce a calendar.

Gals, I think it's time to put this one to bed. Let's see the calendar!!! :tongue: :teeth: :embarasse 

David


----------



## nstrut

flecheOR said:


> You gals ever thought of putting together a calendar to sell of all archery babes.
> 
> Doesn`t have to be like the movie calendar girls



Do a search of some of these ladies artwork. Beautiful art and well worthy of a calendar. I know XXXBOWHO was talking about making a calendar once. I don't know what ever came of that though. 

NSTRUT


----------



## dea dell'arco

oh man, here we go again. Yea, we actually took it semiseriously once....but the cost to produce it and coordinating it would be a nightmare. Sorry only get our ugly mugs in the threads. LOL!!!!


----------



## hot head

That would be nice and I want the razorback girl for the month of September.

Hot Head


----------



## robertyb

Heyyyy,

Ya'll just agree to do it the other day. I am waiting for mine


----------



## bill_rollins

hey if ya-all decide to do it can you try to include the martin advertising chick. :wink: :angel: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## bill_rollins

hey i'm still waiting to see pics of all the chicks i'm hearing about on here.


----------



## Sooner Girl

billrollins said:


> hey if ya-all decide to do it can you try to include the martin advertising chick. :wink: :angel: :tongue: :tongue:


Why would you want her in it? Don't we look good enough?


----------



## bill_rollins

don't know what ya-all look like but your avatar looks good but too small.besides she's absolutely hotttttt!! :shade:


----------



## Sooner Girl

I bet most of her is fake... :smile:


----------



## bushbuck

forget the calendar, They should just go right to the top. If the Enron girls could do a spread in playboy, I think the archery talk women could do a much better job!


----------



## bill_rollins

that's okay fake or not still nice to look at. lets see a bigger pic of you you're pretty hott!! too.


----------



## miked

*You supply the pictures and I'll provide ...*

... a 2006 calender.

:0)


----------



## wildboar

That's what I'm talk'n about. Someone who grabs the bull by the horns and isn't afraid of being stomped into the dirt! :mg: 

Way to step up there Mike!


----------



## Sooner Girl

billrollins said:


> that's okay fake or not still nice to look at. lets see a bigger pic of you you're pretty hott!! too.


 Thanks, My Husband thinks so To.... :smile:


----------



## gphotoman

*interesting*



miked said:


> ... a 2006 calender.
> 
> :0)


really? I have a few images.....


----------



## femalearcher

*I'm in!!!*

:teeth:


----------



## nstrut

Well, I did a search for "Women in archery pictures" thinking I could find some pics to post that would "cool off" some of you guys and give our AT women a break, even though it would probably work the other way around! 

Man, what I got was a shock of my own. Let's just say that I never saw arrows used for that sort of thing,  I learned a new definition for a bulls-eye,  and from the looks of the pics, I think "breaking a limb" has a WAAAY different meaning at this point.  :zip:


----------



## Paul S.

Settle down there Bill! or I'm tellin' Vicki!!!   :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

hot head said:


> That would be nice and I want the razorback girl for the month of September.
> 
> Hot Head


Why September?? I think I was schedule to do December or maybe November...The idea just kinda dropped though....


----------



## wildboar

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Why September?? I think I was schedule to do December or maybe November...The idea just kinda dropped though....


December is a good month. Besides it's usually cold in December and we all know you'd warm things up! :wink:


----------



## dodgetech

*calendar*

why couldnt we just copy 12 pics of 12 diff women on the site copy the pictures and kinda make a informal calendar,why would it cost so much??ive done this before with pictures and just added the bottom, calendar piece.it wouldnt cost that much just time,ink and paper??if we arent going to atleast have the 12 pictures at the website on a forum..


----------



## hot head

My birthday month and your picture would make me happy all month.

Hot head


----------



## sebarrier

Yeah we were planning on doing one but nobody ever followed through... We had to have it done for this year b/c Archerytalk is producing one for 2006 on their own. Sorry kids


----------



## razortec 0001

Sooner Girl said:


> I bet most of her is fake... :smile:


If it can be grabbed, thats real enough for me :wink:


----------



## Sooner Girl

razortec 0001 said:


> If it can be grabbed, thats real enough for me :wink:


That's a man for ya. that's all you guys think about is T & A..... :teeth:


----------



## rkrystof

*We don't ONLY think about T & A..............*

but it is MUCH more fun than Quantum Physics.

Besides "ALL" men are pigs...........the variable is to "what degree"!

Rick K


----------



## bushbuck

Sooner Girl said:


> I bet most of her is fake... :smile:


There is nothing wrong with that, In fact I applaud Her taking the time to enhance the enjoyment we get from a gander.
I have always said, I am tired of all these award shows from hollywood for movies, and actors and songs etc.
What we really should have is awards for plastic surgeons, especially the enhancement sector of the business. These people do great work for Our enjoyment and viewing pleasure.
I was delivering a spa last week, as I knocked on the front door, the woman answered in a bikini, and said oh, excuse the way I am dressed, I was in the back yard enjoying some sun. And I thank You for that! I stated....She obviously had a doctor who would be eligable for the award show, God bless her..


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Sooner Girl said:


> That's a man for ya. that's all you guys think about is T & A..... :teeth:


Not true. 

*"I want a beer and I wanna see somthin' nekkid!"*
Jeff Foxworthy​


----------



## shorty

Hey I would like to be in this calender to you know


----------



## OKbow87

ultramag... i heard that one. theres not alot better in life than [email protected]#% and beer, and hunting of course. wouldnt want to leave that out.


----------



## BIG DADDY

Sooner Girl said:


> That's a man for ya. that's all you guys think about is T & A..... :teeth:


You're right! Targets and Arrows.

What else could T & A stand for? :angel:


----------



## 7sdad

Heres one of my sister ya'll can use.


----------



## Obsession

LOL...OMG I just about choked :mg: :mg:


----------



## 7sdad

Be carefull that's my twin and I only have one feeling left so dont hurt it !


----------



## Obsession

LOL...I was just admiring the beauty :zip: She took my breath away :wink:


----------



## G33k

In honor of the fact that now I can say atleast I tried, here is my offering of a foto. There are a few others floating around of me shooting. So come on girls pny up some shots

Feel free to grab one Miked. Oh and I won't be too offended if you touch it up a shade


----------



## JoBob

/\ /\ /\

Beautiful !


nuff said


----------



## Matt6288

wow, 7sdad, is that a horn composite bow she is shootin? also a mongolian draw is think she is using, really cool!


----------



## wildboar

Great pic G33k!

The problem is there are only twelve months! Is there going to be a shoot off?


----------



## G33k

Floating somewhere is an existing list of the 12 months and the ladies to go with it.

But I guess it will only be a problem if more than 12 girls post up a picture. Of course if that happens I will be more than happy to step off.


----------



## wildboar

There are alot of things floating around here! A list is one thing, twelve good posted photos is another!


----------



## kunkinator

We could use a calendar with Razorback being every month, then we would all be happy!!! :tongue:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

kunkinator said:


> We could use a calendar with Razorback being every month, then we would all be happy!!! :tongue:


You'd probably be horribly disappointed!!!! I'd hate to do that....


----------



## Xtreme Steve

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> You'd probably be horribly disappointed!!!! I'd hate to do that....



DISAPPOINTED?... DISAPPOINTED?... WHO YOU TRYING TO KID.... :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Xtreme Steve said:


> DISAPPOINTED?... DISAPPOINTED?... WHO YOU TRYING TO KID.... :wink:


Just don't want ya to think it is gonna fly off the shelves!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Xtreme Steve

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Just don't want ya to think it is gonna fly off the shelves!!!! :tongue:


I have already sold them by the case with you on the cover :embarasse :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Xtreme Steve said:


> I have already sold them by the case with you on the cover :embarasse :wink:


Where's my profit!!! :tongue:


----------



## Mr. Two_Hooks

G33k said:


> In honor of the fact that now I can say atleast I tried, here is my offering of a foto. There are a few others floating around of me shooting. So come on girls pny up some shots
> 
> Feel free to grab one Miked. Oh and I won't be too offended if you touch it up a shade


No touch-up needed....love the long hair...awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Xtreme Steve

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Where's my profit!!! :tongue:


I thought we were still in negotiation... You're going to me a lawyer... everything is negotiable you know that


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

Xtreme Steve said:


> I thought we were still in negotiation... You're going to me a lawyer... everything is negotiable you know that


True, True....I'll get my profit in the end!!!!


----------



## CTBowMan

*There are 12 out there??????*

There are already 12 pics of Razor out there? I guess I'm not looking hard enough...lol...At any rate, the one's that are out there are good enough to make up a whole year anyway.  But in all honesty, you can't disreguard the other women on here, all of them are beautiful too, and they deserve their just due as well. -- Van


----------



## Scooter_SC

*Cost???*

You all mention cost as an obstacle, but I think if you get some archery companies (like Copper John, Carolina Archery, Hoyt, etc.) to have the women of AT sponsor one, or several, of their products in the photograph, I think they would cover your cost and then some...

Just my .02


----------



## 3dmama

The problem really lied with AT is doing THEIR own calendar in 2006. So we only had 4 month of this year left. We actually did have 12 At ladies willing to take pics for the calendar. But then it was Oxed...lol


----------



## Scooter_SC

3dmama said:


> The problem really lied with AT is doing THEIR own calendar in 2006. So we only had 4 month of this year left. We actually did have 12 At ladies willing to take pics for the calendar. But then it was Oxed...lol


Who says it has to be a Women of AT calender. Why not just Women of Archery? Personally I think you gals are great :thumbs_up


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

CTBowMan said:


> There are already 12 pics of Razor out there? I guess I'm not looking hard enough...lol...At any rate, the one's that are out there are good enough to make up a whole year anyway.  But in all honesty, you can't disreguard the other women on here, all of them are beautiful too, and they deserve their just due as well. -- Van


I don't think there are that many floating around...Only know of a couple...No telling what my body is super imposed w/!!!! Hopefully like Pamela Anderson's body or something...


----------



## wildboar

Pamela Anderson's body IKEEEEE...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

wildboar said:


> Pamela Anderson's body IKEEEEE...


Jessica Simpsons??


----------



## Scooter_SC

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Jessica Simpsons??


Girl, you are good to go as is... :thumbs_up


----------



## CTBowMan

*Ewwwww Stop!!*

Ewwwwwwww, Please....don't go there, be satisfied with yourself the way that you are, for God's sake, you are beautiful just the way you are, and I would take you over Pam Anderson any day of the week, stop putting yourself down like that, I don't know what the big attraction to her is anyway, she's not really that pretty. 




RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I don't think there are that many floating around...Only know of a couple...No telling what my body is super imposed w/!!!! Hopefully like Pamela Anderson's body or something...


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

I am totally satisfied...Defintely kidding about the Pam comment, but Jessica Simpson is pretty stunning...IMO...


----------



## kunkinator

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> I am totally satisfied...Defintely kidding about the Pam comment, but Jessica Simpson is pretty stunning...IMO...


Ha!!! Pamela and Jessica could only hope to be half of what Razorback is. You are just totally hot, so accept the compliments and be happy!!! :shade:


----------



## kunkinator

Ya'll need to keep Razor responding, at least it puts up another pic. of her each time. Might be the same one over and over but it just keeps getting better and better each time!!!! :wink:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

kunkinator said:


> Ha!!! Pamela and Jessica could only hope to be half of what Razorback is. You are just totally hot, so accept the compliments and be happy!!! :shade:


Thank you bunches!!! :embarasse


----------



## Xtreme Steve

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> True, True....I'll get my profit in the end!!!!


You got that Right..... :slice: :beer: :secret:


----------



## kunkinator

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Thank you bunches!!! :embarasse


You are so welcome Razorback. Just remember the name next time I go to Pine Bluff, I may need a good lawyer if I get into to much trouble. Make sure you get that degree.


----------



## dea dell'arco

This thread still going? Oh man, some issues never die. I think this would have to a personal venture and a tough one to accomplish. I know you guys are dying for it....but some things are best left to the imagination. If we are handing out bodies....I want anglina's. LOL!


----------



## kunkinator

dea dell'arco said:


> This thread still going? Oh man, some issues never die. I think this would have to a personal venture and a tough one to accomplish. I know you guys are dying for it....but some things are best left to the imagination. If we are handing out bodies....I want anglina's. LOL!


I am sure she would be more than satisfied to have yours. :shade:


----------



## razortec 0001

dea dell'arco said:


> This thread still going? Oh man, some issues never die. I think this would have to a personal venture and a tough one to accomplish. I know you guys are dying for it....but some things are best left to the imagination. If we are handing out bodies....I want anglina's. LOL!


I want Anglina's body as well............ :tongue:


----------



## yoda4x4

dea dell'arco said:


> This thread still going? Oh man, some issues never die. I think this would have to a personal venture and a tough one to accomplish. I know you guys are dying for it....but some things are best left to the imagination. If we are handing out bodies....I want anglina's. LOL!


Dea,

I saw your pic out there... now why would you want someone else's body? You are absolutely beautiful! :tongue: Not to mention sexy!!!   :wink: 

David


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> This thread still going? Oh man, some issues never die. I think this would have to a personal venture and a tough one to accomplish. I know you guys are dying for it....but some things are best left to the imagination. If we are handing out bodies....I want anglina's. LOL!


I'll take yours LOL:wink:


----------



## reflxshtr

JoBob said:


> /\ /\ /\
> 
> Beautiful !
> 
> 
> nuff said


i'll second that! :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntkw

i love her 


ohh and she shoots hoyt great

get seriouse get hoyt
gold tip arrows 
tru ball
morrel
lone wolf 
muzzy


----------



## BillyRay

G33K is absolutely frickin gorgeous!!!!!

True Story!!!!


----------



## Scooter_SC

BillyRay said:


> G33K is absolutely frickin gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> True Story!!!!


She does get alot of attention


----------



## dea dell'arco

Awww, thanks guys!!!! Ok, I will keep my body and take anglina's trainer. Always room for improvement!


----------



## archerdad

Sooner Girl said:


> Thanks, My Husband thinks so To.... :smile:


lmbo... but does he know you are really a guy  .. rodney... now i am gonna get it...


----------



## bill_rollins

can ya-all tell me where to find these pics cause i have no idea and darnit i want to see too! :smile:


----------



## dea dell'arco

pics are scattered. Some of us are in the hottest male archer thread. Don't ask long story. Some are in other threads in this section and other sections of AT. Gotta dig


----------



## BillyRay

Yeah dude the pics are scattered all over the place...good luck.. :tongue:


----------



## Sooner Girl

archerdad said:


> lmbo... but does he know you are really a guy  .. rodney... now i am gonna get it...


Ha Ha very funny, I am all woman, you are gonna get it...The next time we shoot :wink: That's awful big talk coming from a male Florist :teeth: :tongue:  LOL


----------



## archerdad

hee hee...  :teeth:


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

BillyRay said:


> Yeah dude the pics are scattered all over the place...good luck.. :tongue:


Check around page 32ish in the male archer thread....They're there!!!! :wink:


----------



## BillyRay

RAZORBACK_GIRL said:


> Check around page 32ish in the male archer thread....They're there!!!! :wink:


Oh rock on girl I owe ya one!!! So just let me know when and where you want me to pay ya back...heh :shade: :shade:


----------



## yoda4x4

Razorback girl,
Wow!!! A girl that's sweet, beautiful, intelligent, shoots bows, and most importantly... helps us guys find pics of other hot gals... You're the best! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

David


----------



## RAZORBACK_GIRL

yoda4x4 said:


> Razorback girl,
> Wow!!! A girl that's sweet, beautiful, intelligent, shoots bows, and most importantly... helps us guys find pics of other hot gals... You're the best! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up
> David


 Well, ya'll help me out than we she tries to kill me!!!!

There cute pics so everyone needs to see em!!! :smile:


----------



## dea dell'arco

You weren't supposed to give them the exact page. Make em work a little next time.


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> You weren't supposed to give them the exact page. Make em work a little next time.


What is your deal Dea? :wink: You hang out on the Hottest Male Archery thread asking for photos and then you make a post like that! How many pics have you posted, just one? :tongue: 

Just how do you get to page 32ish anyhow?


----------



## BillyRay

dea dell'arco said:


> You weren't supposed to give them the exact page. Make em work a little next time.


Oh c'mon why make things hard on us guys...that's messed up... :sad:


----------



## wildboar

BillyRay said:


> Oh c'mon why make things hard on us guys...that's messed up... :sad:


Because, it's the way of the Women!!!


----------



## BillyRay

wildboar said:


> Because, it's the way of the Women!!!


There is no doubt about that one so I'm not gonna argue with ya..heh :wink: :teeth:


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> What is your deal Dea? :wink: You hang out on the Hottest Male Archery thread asking for photos and then you make a post like that! How many pics have you posted, just one? :tongue:
> 
> Just how do you get to page 32ish anyhow?


Whew, you got it out for me...don't you? :sad: 

Ahhh, if you went to that page, you would see there are three pics. And the only reason I posted was because we had to bribe the darn guys to post their pics. So I took one for the team. :wink: 

Let me make this clear...I hate pics of myself. so I am not inclined to post them or have them taken. Otherwise I would gladly post away.


----------



## WIbow

G33k said:


> In honor of the fact that now I can say atleast I tried, here is my offering of a foto. There are a few others floating around of me shooting. So come on girls pny up some shots
> 
> Feel free to grab one Miked. Oh and I won't be too offended if you touch it up a shade



Touch what up...I just want to swing from your hair like,...oooppss did I just say that out loud...sorry...


----------



## Jerry/NJ

dea dell'arco said:


> You weren't supposed to give them the exact page. Make em work a little next time.


Listen to you   :tongue:


----------



## dea dell'arco

Jerry/NJ said:


> Listen to you   :tongue:


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## wildboar

Nope, don't have it in for you. I don't think many people do like pictures of themselves! Well, maybe some do, but they don't count!

I'll have to go back, I think I've only seen one of them. It was a good one though!!!! :wink: 

Don't take me too seriously Dea! :angel:


----------



## G33k

People appreciate what they work for. Woman are not kleenex that you grab , use and discard with no effort. 

Also check on the hottest archer thread. It has a billion pictures. I know there are better pics of me there.


----------



## Scooter_SC

*I feel Pretty*

I feel pretty,
Oh so pretty
I feel pretty and witty and bright
And I pity
Any girl 
Who isn't me tonight

I feel charming,
Oh so charming
It's alarming how charming I feel
And so pretty
That I hardly
Can believe
I'm real...


----------



## BillyRay

G33k said:


> People appreciate what they work for. Woman are not kleenex that you grab , use and discard with no effort.


Women need to realize that about men also....


----------



## wildboar

G33k said:


> People appreciate what they work for. Woman are not kleenex that you grab , use and discard with no effort.
> 
> Also check on the hottest archer thread. It has a billion pictures. I know there are better pics of me there.


Who hasn't been appreciating you latley G33k? I think and hope most guys relize this fact.


----------



## dea dell'arco

Don't need to see the women on this site to appreciate them. Some of the coolest, warmest, funniest women I have ever met. And G33k was the brain that started that hottest male archer thread. That thread has made my day many a time.  Gotta appreciate that.


----------



## Scooter_SC

BillyRay said:


> Women need to realize that about men also....


I agree... We are very sensitive


----------



## dea dell'arco

Scooter_SC said:


> I agree... We are very sensitive


hey now. We love you guys too. Gees, I was the one that said you were a cutie. Boy, how quickly we forget compliments.


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> hey now. We love you guys too. Gees, I was the one that said you were a cutie. Boy, how quickly we forget compliments.


Ya! But I just like to keep hearing it 

Needy I guess...


----------



## wildboar

dea dell'arco said:


> Don't need to see the women on this site to appreciate them. Some of the coolest, warmest, funniest women I have ever met. And G33k was the brain that started that hottest male archer thread. That thread has made my day many a time.  Gotta appreciate that.


I strongly disagree Dea. I think God had the whole veiwing thing in mind when He created woman! :wink: I understand your point, don't take this the wrong way too. You're beauty adds a great deal to this place, it just wouldn't be the same without it! :smile:


----------



## jerrytee

Interesting form the lady in the head scarf has that looks like a thumb ring loose and the anchor, way back.


----------



## yoda4x4

G33k said:


> People appreciate what they work for. Woman are not kleenex that you grab , use and discard with no effort.


Who said anything about discarding? And personally, relationships/women in my past, that I've had to put a lot of effort into, were always the worst ones I've ever had. My best ones were those that were easy going and natural.

So just let your guards down, I can't speak for the rest of the guys but, I won't bite :smile: I may nibble though :zip:  

David


----------



## BillyRay

yoda4x4 said:


> Who said anything about discarding? And personally, relationships/women in my past, that I've had to put a lot of effort into, were always the worst ones I've ever had. My best ones were those that were easy going and natural.


Damn straight dude!!!! Seems like the more work you put into a relationship the harder the chick makes life for ya, but if you act as if you have better things to do than be with her then they won't frickin leave you alone!!!!

And they wonder why guys act like *******s towards them...


----------



## Sooner Girl

BillyRay said:


> Damn straight dude!!!! Seems like the more work you put into a relationship the harder the chick makes life for ya, but if you act as if you have better things to do than be with her then they won't frickin leave you alone!!!!
> 
> And they wonder why guys act like *******s towards them...


That's because most guys are naturally ******s anyway,LOL... :wink: :teeth: :tongue:


----------



## BillyRay

Sooner Girl said:


> That's because most guys are naturally ******s anyway,LOL... :wink: :teeth: :tongue:


No doubt there are guys out there that are *******s anyways, but I've known quite a few guys that use to try and be real nice to chicks only to get treated like absolute CHIT!!!!! Then eventually when they had enough and started treating chicks like crap they had women all over them!!!! :angry: :angry:

BTW, are you and your husband going to the game this weekend???


----------



## Sooner Girl

BillyRay said:


> No doubt there are guys out there that are *******s anyways, but I've known quite a few guys that use to try and be real nice to chicks only to get treated like absolute CHIT!!!!! Then eventually when they had enough and started treating chicks like crap women wouldn't leave them alone!!!! :angry: :angry:
> 
> BTW, are you and your husband going to the game this weekend???


That is so true I had some friends like that, the guys they dated treated them like crap, yelled at them all the time, but they stayed with them antway...


----------



## dea dell'arco

Scooter_SC said:


> Ya! But I just like to keep hearing it
> 
> Needy I guess...


Ok, your a good looking guy.


----------



## dea dell'arco

wildboar said:


> I strongly disagree Dea. I think God had the whole veiwing thing in mind when He created woman! :wink: I understand your point, don't take this the wrong way too. You're beauty adds a great deal to this place, it just wouldn't be the same without it! :smile:


With comments like that....you can disagree with me as much as you like. LOL!


----------



## Scooter_SC

dea dell'arco said:


> Ok, your a good looking guy.


Thanks, I needed that


----------



## CTBowMan

*Your kidding right?*

Dea, I have seen your pic and I loved it, very nice, I like the B&W. You are a very attractive lady, right up there with the rest of the ladies here on AT, and calendar worthy I might add! . Be confident in yourself, you have no reason to be insecure about your looks. I don't like pics of myself either, but the way I look at it is, this is the hand I've been dealt, so I have to play it...if other people don't like it, it's fine with me. One person's trash is another person's treasure!  -- Van




dea dell'arco said:


> Let me make this clear...I hate pics of myself. so I am not inclined to post them or have them taken. Otherwise I would gladly post away.


----------



## Clickerati

CTBowMan said:


> Dea, I have seen your pic and I loved it, very nice, I like the B&W. You are a very attractive lady, right up there with the rest of the ladies here on AT, and calendar worthy I might add! . Be confident in yourself, you have no reason to be insecure about your looks. I don't like pics of myself either, but the way I look at it is, this is the hand I've been dealt, so I have to play it...if other people don't like it, it's fine with me. One person's trash is another person's treasure!  -- Van


That's very sweet to say, CTB, but I agree with Dea -- I HATE photos of me with a passion. I'm extremely unphotogenic. There are very, very few nice photos of me. Of course, I think Dea, along with all the other AT ladies, are stunning. I feel very blessed to be in their company.


----------



## yoda4x4

BillyRay said:


> Damn straight dude!!!! Seems like the more work you put into a relationship the harder the chick makes life for ya, but if you act as if you have better things to do than be with her then they won't frickin leave you alone!!!!
> 
> And they wonder why guys act like *******s towards them...





BillyRay said:


> No doubt there are guys out there that are *******s anyways, but I've known quite a few guys that use to try and be real nice to chicks only to get treated like absolute CHIT!!!!! Then eventually when they had enough and started treating chicks like crap they had women all over them!!!!


Don't take what I said out of context. All I'm saying and will say, is that the best of my relationships were ones where you didn't have to bust your butt to *TRY* to please them. These types were not capable of being satisfied. On the other hand, there are a small number of women who do appreciate being treated nicely and as a result are just pleasant to be around. It seems to me that there are alot of women on AT who fit into the second category.

David


----------



## CTBowMan

*Click say it isn't so.......*

Thank you Click, but just as I've seen Dea's pic, I have also seen yours, and your own thoughts on your being unphotgenic couldn't be farther from the truth, IMHO. I think I speak for all the men here of AT when I say that we are all blessed to be in the the company of all of you beautiful/wonderful ladies here at AT, you included Click!  -- Van



Clickerati said:


> That's very sweet to say, CTB, but I agree with Dea -- I HATE photos of me with a passion. I'm extremely unphotogenic. There are very, very few nice photos of me. Of course, I think Dea, along with all the other AT ladies, are stunning. I feel very blessed to be in their company.


----------

